# Rest in Peace Fergy



## Aina (May 7, 2010)

My sister's bunny died last night. Fergy really loved being outside when it wasn't too hot, so early in the morning and the later in the evening. But last night he got out of his outside cage and got ran over by a car. :rip::bigtears: Rest in peace sweet bun.


----------



## cheryl (May 7, 2010)

Oh that is so very sad...i'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 7, 2010)

we're so sorry to hear of Fergy's demise. Rest in peace little man.:bunnyangel:


----------



## jujub793 (May 7, 2010)

:in tears:


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 7, 2010)

Oh my  That is horrific

I am so sorry

Binky Free little Fergy:rainbow:

Jen


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 7, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free Fergy :angelandbunny:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 7, 2010)

How terrible. I'm so sorry. Binky free, Fergy.


----------



## cirrustwi (May 9, 2010)

That's just awful. Binky free Fergy.

Jen


----------

